# Never Summer Midseason release



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I heard some news about a Midseason release coming from never summer. Should be in shops right before Christmas. 

From what I hear it is an Asym twin with a board flex somewhere in between the ripsaw and the funslinger Two tone colored base just like on the funslinger and some pretty sick red and blue graphics almost grateful dead looking. Sounds like a sick board same kinda blunted nose and tail as the funslinger looks like a true twin as well could be interesting 

Anyone know anything else about it ?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe it will be called the Level 2 I could be wrong on the name though. But its definitely a mid stiff asym deck


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea, I'm shooting a well informed guess at we'll be seeing some new stuff midwinter.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about it. I love the Funslinger the Asym works so well on that board taking a similar design in a slightly stiffer board with the ripsaw profile may make a killer freestyle pow board but also rip groomers like the ripsaw. Surprised we haven't heard anything more about it online yet the Funslinger was expected for a while before it was released and I remember reading about it a few places. Same with the Swift more recently 

I'd love to hear about it from the Chairman 

I'm Stoked on this board without even knowing much about it yet


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

raffertyk2 said:


> I'm pretty excited about it. I love the Funslinger the Asym works so well on that board taking a similar design in a slightly stiffer board with the ripsaw profile may make a killer freestyle pow board but also rip groomers like the ripsaw. Surprised we haven't heard anything more about it online yet the Funslinger was expected for a while before it was released and I remember reading about it a few places. Same with the Swift more recently
> 
> I'd love to hear about it from the Chairman
> 
> I'm Stoked on this board without even knowing much about it yet


After riding the Proto since its first year, and then riding the West and 'Slinger alot last year, I've been pestering them to upgrade the Proto, make it slightly more agressive (seems to have softened up in the HD vs CT version, I liked the CT better I think) and or stiffen up the West just a hair.

Ripsaw camber would certainly acomplish this but would also impact the oldschool rc's excellent pow float. I'd like to see the old Proto move to more of a twin pow deck, while creating a new Proto on the new camber platform. I wonder if this is what your Level2 refers to.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Haven't rode the CT agree that the Proto HD is too soft. From what I am expecting it to be stiffer than the west by just a little. Guess we will have to wait and see... but my local shop is letting me know the day they are in so I will see if I can get some initial impressions for you guys. 

I went to Stowe last year with them where they demo their boards before they order for the next season but I don't recall this board being there or even being mentioned at the time (maybe I was to distracted by the funslinger)


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

raffertyk2 said:


> I'm pretty excited about it. I love the Funslinger the Asym works so well on that board taking a similar design in a slightly stiffer board with the ripsaw profile may make a killer freestyle pow board but also rip groomers like the ripsaw. Surprised we haven't heard anything more about it online yet the Funslinger was expected for a while before it was released and I remember reading about it a few places. Same with the Swift more recently
> 
> I'd love to hear about it from the Chairman
> 
> I'm Stoked on this board without even knowing much about it yet


Right on Raffertyk2, good to hear you're excited about our upcoming late release. You've hit the nail on the head with the idea of the board. After the success of doing this with the Funslinger and requests from people wanting an in-between flex of the Funslinger and Ripsaw, we decided to develop this new board and offer it early in limited quantities. 

Some riders love the Funslinger's flex but wish it was a little stiffer for stability, whereas the Ripsaw is a bit stiff for playing around on. So, this board will bridge this gap. Enter the Type Two, It will be an asym twin with the Ripsaw profile and a new shape to help with float. We sourced a new super burly nylon topsheet for it. Snow doesn't adhere to it any more than any other topsheet, but it has a textured grippy feel with a sparkle or metallic look. Available only in your local shop in 154, 157 and 155X. Production 2016/17 more sizes added.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, there's your new board snowklinger. :hairy:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I love that NS is coming out with an asym deck! I loved that on my Gnu Rider's Choice and Space Case, and keep eying others like the Smokin Awesymmetrical, Nitro Pyro and Yes Greats.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Funslinger is asym as well.


----------



## -IDT- (Oct 14, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Right on Raffertyk2, good to hear you're excited about our upcoming late release. You've hit the nail on the head with the idea of the board. After the success of doing this with the Funslinger and requests from people wanting an in-between flex of the Funslinger and Ripsaw, we decided to develop this new board and offer it early in limited quantities.
> 
> Some riders love the Funslinger's flex but wish it was a little stiffer for stability, whereas the Ripsaw is a bit stiff for playing around on. So, this board will bridge this gap. Enter the Type Two, It will be an asym twin with the Ripsaw profile and a new shape to help with float. We sourced a new super burly nylon topsheet for it. Snow doesn't adhere to it any more than any other topsheet, but it has a textured grippy feel with a sparkle or metallic look. Available only in your local shop in 154, 157 and 155X. Production 2016/17 more sizes added.
> 
> ...



waist width?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

All i can picture is Wilford Brimley riding it eating some quaker oats and yelling at people to check their blood sugar.

Somehow I don't think that is the real story behind the name. If it is though, that's pretty awesome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> All i can picture is Wilford Brimley riding it eating some quaker oats and yelling at people to check their blood sugar.
> 
> Somehow I don't think that is the real story behind the name. If it is though, that's pretty awesome


----------



## SmokeSignals (Jan 24, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Right on Raffertyk2, good to hear you're excited about our upcoming late release. You've hit the nail on the head with the idea of the board. After the success of doing this with the Funslinger and requests from people wanting an in-between flex of the Funslinger and Ripsaw, we decided to develop this new board and offer it early in limited quantities.
> 
> Some riders love the Funslinger's flex but wish it was a little stiffer for stability, whereas the Ripsaw is a bit stiff for playing around on. So, this board will bridge this gap. Enter the Type Two, It will be an asym twin with the Ripsaw profile and a new shape to help with float. We sourced a new super burly nylon topsheet for it. Snow doesn't adhere to it any more than any other topsheet, but it has a textured grippy feel with a sparkle or metallic look. Available only in your local shop in 154, 157 and 155X. Production 2016/17 more sizes added.
> 
> ...


I wish i knew this before i just bought a ripsaw...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


>


Probably fitting at this point as i'm sure there's plenty of head scratching...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

The new top sheet material sounds interesting. Will this be the end for Carbonium?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Chairman!! I am so excited to get on this board!! :hairy: 

I haven't bought a board with the ripsaw profile yet but have ridden the Funslinger many times and my love for it is well professed on this forum but this board may just be the gamechanger for me. Would you say the stiffness is approximate to The West or a little bit stiffer? The funslinger is very stable for its size and flex so I'm assuming this board will be an absolute pleasure to ride :jumping1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ermahgahd splooosh


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Smart move! Can't wait to demo it this season. Still in deep love with my Funslinger, but I can see this board being a big hit for the average rider. 

:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

-IDT- said:


> waist width?


For the early release available this season.
154-25.0
155X-26.1
157-25.2
Production 2016/17 there will be an additional 6 sizes


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

SmokeSignals said:


> I wish i knew this before i just bought a ripsaw...


No remorse SmokeSignals. The Ripsaw is the most aggressive twin in our line and it's going to remain there for some time to come. It's one of my personal favorites and I wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> The new top sheet material sounds interesting. Will this be the end for Carbonium?


It is. But, by no means is this the end of Carbonium. We love the look and performance of Carbonium and we'll go forward using it in many other models. Both materials are lightweight, tough and give a more grippy texture for getting off the lift. We're just expanding our topsheet offering in the future. Carbonium, matte, Hextech and the new topsheet on the Type Two.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

raffertyk2 said:


> Thanks Chairman!! I am so excited to get on this board!! :hairy:
> 
> I haven't bought a board with the ripsaw profile yet but have ridden the Funslinger many times and my love for it is well professed on this forum but this board may just be the gamechanger for me. Would you say the stiffness is approximate to The West or a little bit stiffer? The funslinger is very stable for its size and flex so I'm assuming this board will be an absolute pleasure to ride :jumping1:


You're welcome. Anytime. And if you ever come to Colorado (we have a great, long season and awesome Spring), hit me up and I'll show you around the factory.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm embarrassed to admit that there's so many NS boards out there that seem overlapping that I don't know which I'd buy if I was in the market.

I ride a Legacy, so it's gotta be wide, and I'm a big guy so it should be in the 160s.

I ride Michigan snow most of the time with a couple trips out west every year- so mainly groomers and chop, so I like something that cuts through the chop without throwing me around.

I don't ride switch that well, I keep meaning to work on it, but excuses.

No kickers, but I like to play on side hits, and I'm stepping up my ground game with presses, press spins and the like. I'll do an occasional box here and there.

I love bombing runs, digging my edges into a turn, and riding fast.

What board am I?!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Okay, I'm embarrassed to admit that there's so many NS boards out there that seem overlapping that I don't know which I'd buy if I was in the market.
> 
> I ride a Legacy, so it's gotta be wide, and I'm a big guy so it should be in the 160s.
> 
> ...


The West, either 160X or 164X

Would've leaned more toward the Ripsaw, but if you're really trying to step up your ground game the Ripsaw is mighty stiff for that. The West is going to have similar flex to your current Legacy, but better edge hold and stability at high speeds. If you like the Legacy you'll probably love The West.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> No remorse SmokeSignals. The Ripsaw is the most aggressive twin in our line and it's going to remain there for some time to come. It's one of my personal favorites and I wouldn't give it up for anything.


The Ripsaw is one of the best boards I have ever ridden...
I am surprised I don't see more of them out there. 

It's actually the only "Twin" I have ever ridden, but it rides fast groomers better than my old T6.. (better edge grip).. and the T6 was just tuned.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The West, either 160X or 164X
> 
> Would've leaned more toward the Ripsaw, but if you're really trying to step up your ground game the Ripsaw is mighty stiff for that. The West is going to have similar flex to your current Legacy, but better edge hold and stability at high speeds. If you like the Legacy you'll probably love The West.


That's the kind of info that I needed. I assume that it should handle like the Legacy in the trees?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The West, either 160X or 164X
> 
> Would've leaned more toward the Ripsaw, but if you're really trying to step up your ground game the Ripsaw is mighty stiff for that. The West is going to have similar flex to your current Legacy, but better edge hold and stability at high speeds. If you like the Legacy you'll probably love The West.





sabatoa said:


> That's the kind of info that I needed. I assume that it should handle like the Legacy in the trees?


Agree with Lgeegee.

Yes its great in the trees, the thing drives like a Miata.

Sounds like this new deck maybe the one though.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> You're welcome. Anytime. And if you ever come to Colorado (we have a great, long season and awesome Spring), hit me up and I'll show you around the factory.


I will definitely take you up on this thanks again. Working on a trip for next season hopefully.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> For the early release available this season.
> 154-25.0
> 155X-26.1
> 157-25.2
> Production 2016/17 there will be an additional 6 sizes


Any chance you can send your demo team to Oregon this season?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Any chance you can send your demo team to Oregon this season?


No, they're coming to the mecca of snowboarding. Western Mass.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> No, they're coming to the mecca of snowboarding. Western Mass.


They're not going to take a demo fleet to an indoor hill in England.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> f00bar said:
> 
> 
> > No, they're coming to the mecca of snowboarding. Western Mass.
> ...


Might want to brush up on your geography.
Massachusetts is no more in England than Oregon is in Japan.

Neversummer does east coast demos pretty regularly. Outdoors...


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

They also demoed in Tahoe this past March


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowboarding back east










vs.

"snowboarding" in Colorado


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> snowboarding back east
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Any chance you can send your demo team to Oregon this season?


We have a very active rep in the PNW and I'm sure he'll be doing demos in Oregon. Check our calendar for updates, I'll check with him tomorrow and see if he firmed up any dates with the resorts yet and let you know.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Might want to brush up on your geography.
> Massachusetts is no more in England than Oregon is in Japan.
> 
> Neversummer does east coast demos pretty regularly. Outdoors...


It was supposed to be funny serious guy. :no1:


----------



## ShoJo (Nov 22, 2015)

Glad i came across this. Buying the ripsaw today. 



So, mid flex and mid damp on the type 2? Havnt riden the new profile but understand it rides slightly stiffer?

Have had both protos (loved my CT but it as stolen. God, i hate thieves)

Looks like i'll be putting a deposit down on this new guy.


----------



## coolmite (Oct 29, 2015)

Where can you find these decks? I live in the Washington DC area and I called all the shops within 100 miles and none are gonna have them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

coolmite said:


> Where can you find these decks? I live in the Washington DC area and I called all the shops within 100 miles and none are gonna have them.


Never Summer Dealers


----------



## coolmite (Oct 29, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Never Summer Dealers


Thanks. That is the link I used to contact all the NS dealers. None within 100 miles of me said they're gonna have any.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't talk about a board I couldn't sell you right now either. Honestly, there's a good chance the kid answering the phone has no clue whether or not that shop will carryand he's almost certainly too lazy to look into it for you. :hairy:


----------



## coolmite (Oct 29, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't talk about a board I couldn't sell you right now either. Honestly, there's a good chance the kid answering the phone has no clue whether or not that shop will carryand he's almost certainly too lazy to look into it for you. :hairy:


Heh, that I can see. Most of them did at least pretend to put me on hold before telling me they weren't gonna get any. A few even knew the board off the top of their head and said NS had a very small release and were all sold out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

coolmite said:


> Heh, that I can see. Most of them did at least pretend to put me on hold before telling me they weren't gonna get any. A few even knew the board off the top of their head and said NS had a very small release and were all sold out.


Makes sense.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I inquired about getting one from my local to no avail. They were not slated to get them, and when the buyer for the shop called the rep to see if they could order one for me, he was told they're sold out. Supposedly the shop is now on the wait list to get one in my size if any existing orders cancel, but I won't hold my breath. That said, I'm sure they won't be THAT hard to get from the smaller shops that also do online sales, though it is the kind of board that I'd like to buy locally if possible.


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone has seen them in store yet, or if not knows approximately when we might see them. I was in the local Denver stores over the weekend, and haven't seen one yet. Just curious if anyone had.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

chrisg19 said:


> Just wondered if anyone has seen them in store yet, or if not knows approximately when we might see them. I was in the local Denver stores over the weekend, and haven't seen one yet. Just curious if anyone had.


I've been asking around, and the shops don't seem to know themselves, unless they're just being coy with me. The impression I've been given is that it will be closer to Christmas, potentially even top of the year. Again, this is total hearsay.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Should be seeing them right before Christmas I believe. Not much more than a week or two. At least that's what I heard. A few shops in jersey will have it I know of one in south jersey and one in central but it's few and far between. My friends work at them so maybe it's not public knowledge yet but they didn't seem to secretive on the matter... So idk and chairman confirmed so I don't think if they knew they wouldn't tell you why lose a potential customer I'll see if I can find anything else for exact dates but I'm getting a call the day the board is in to check it out because it really sounds like what I am looking for.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ShoJo said:


> ... Buying the ripsaw today.
> 
> ....


great choice, IMO. Let us know how you like it...


----------



## jasonns (Dec 4, 2015)

*west or ripsaw?*

not going to take up much time but i have a basic question. 

situation: i have a ns proto hd 13' and should have bought a wide version. looking for something that is a little more stabile at high speeds, but i will probably be hitting powder about 40%.

this is only my second year riding so i wanna know how good i have to be to ride the ripsaw. the only reason i want something stiffer is when i carve the board seems too flexy. 

i ride a bit of wolf creek, and play in the trees as much as someone with 2 years experience can. also i got my proto up to 49pmh and i wanna find a board that will let me lock it in and give me something to shit myself about later.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jasonns said:


> not going to take up much time but i have a basic question.
> 
> situation: i have a ns proto hd 13' and should have bought a wide version. looking for something that is a little more stabile at high speeds, but i will probably be hitting powder about 40%.
> 
> ...


From what you described it sounds like the West is the best fit.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

jasonns said:


> not going to take up much time but i have a basic question.
> 
> situation: i have a ns proto hd 13' and should have bought a wide version. looking for something that is a little more stabile at high speeds, but i will probably be hitting powder about 40%.
> 
> ...


If you're hitting pow about 40% you might want to consider a 2 board quiver? Buy the ripsaw and by year 3 you'll be hammering it, sell the proto and buy a pow friendly monster...alternatively disregard all of that and follow M2M's advice and buy the West which Linville Gorge on here swears is good in pow (despite it's ripsaw profile):thumbsup:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> From what you described it sounds like the West is the best fit.



+1 from what I have heard about the West. I have ridden the Ripsaw and love it, but it's strengths are along different lines than what you describe


----------



## jasonns (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks guys! I'm 30yrs old and have never wrote on a forum. its really a big help! ill hop online and order one up tomorrow. 160x sounds right? 

im 172lbs 6'. i think thats right but hearing everyone talk about different sidecuts and needing a longer board, i just wanted to make sure..... i mean $560 is kinda a fuck load of money. thanks in advance


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

jasonns said:


> thanks guys! I'm 30yrs old and have never wrote on a forum. its really a big help! ill hop online and order one up tomorrow. 160x sounds right?
> 
> im 172lbs 6'. i think thats right but hearing everyone talk about different sidecuts and needing a longer board, i just wanted to make sure..... i mean $560 is kinda a fuck load of money. thanks in advance


Sorry if I missed it, but does your boot size necessitate the wide? I'm 5'11" 160 riding the West in a 59 (60X is basically the wide version of that size), and I think that's perfect. Amazingly versatile board in that size for me.


----------



## jasonns (Dec 4, 2015)

yea for sure, size 14 boots....as i got better, a decent carve on my photo usually ended with board chatter and me on my ass.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Do Never Summer do a camber or a cam rock profile at all?

Their website sucks.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

ricksen24 said:


> Do Never Summer do a camber or a cam rock profile at all?
> 
> Their website sucks.


They don't make a full production model camber profile. 

Last year they did have the mountainslayer which was a camber board on a limited special edition release to a few shops in Colorado

Stiffness I believe is right around the snowtrooper


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ricksen24 said:


> Do Never Summer do a camber or a cam rock profile at all?
> 
> Their website sucks.


No. I've tried to convince them to do some camrock stuck but they're really committed to their rocker camber. The new Ripsaw style rocker camber is really damn good though I'll say. Probably my favorite current camber profile. I still keep a camrock board in the quiver though. I do like that profile.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> No. I've tried to convince them to do some camrock stuck but they're really committed to their rocker camber. The new Ripsaw style rocker camber is really damn good though I'll say. Probably my favorite current camber profile. I still keep a camrock board in the quiver though. I do like that profile.


I should test your DBX again, but that shit feels spooky as hell to me!

I could see NS eventually getting into a camber production board, hard to say. Then at that point, its a slippery slope to camrock as all you have to do in lengthen the rocker and shorten the camber till it ends up between ur feet. Don't see them ending up there though.

Yea that Ripsaw camber on a deck with enough flex to use it is wicked fun.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Which NS would act th emost like a Camber Dominant board then guys?

I mean which one would be able to hold an edge and fly as well as being super stable.

You could say which would be the closest to a Greats!


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

ricksen24 said:


> Which NS would act th emost like a Camber Dominant board then guys?
> 
> Ripsaw
> 
> ...


Those are 3 different boards, answered above after each.

If you truly want camber dominant the Sims boards are NS construction, that are essentially full camber with a smidge of early rise.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I should test your DBX again, but that shit feels spooky as hell to me!
> 
> I could see NS eventually getting into a camber production board, hard to say. Then at that point, its a slippery slope to camrock as all you have to do in lengthen the rocker and shorten the camber till it ends up between ur feet. Don't see them ending up there though.
> 
> Yea that Ripsaw camber on a deck with enough flex to use it is wicked fun.


You can take it and hang onto it for awhile if you want. I'm not gonna be riding much until some more terrain opens up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You can take it and hang onto it for awhile if you want. I'm not gonna be riding much until some more terrain opens up.


me either!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^So the DBX (no longer available) was basically an upgraded TFA but then the TFA became the Mercury this year - correct? I like the look of the Mercury...and the BSOD...DOA looks like a decent board too...lots of acronyms with Capita...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think that's about right. The only downside if the DBX boards is they were straight up Dan Brisse Pro boards. A street/jib board, a park board, and a big mountain/backcountry board. Each in one size only. They either worked for you or they didn't. I'd honestly rather my 157 DBX be in the 160-162 range but it is what it is.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ricksen24 said:


> Which NS would act th emost like a Camber Dominant board then guys?
> 
> I mean which one would be able to hold an edge and fly as well as being super stable.
> 
> You could say which would be the closest to a Greats!


Their newer rc profile is definitely an improvement. If they can make it float as well the the traditional rc then that would be a winner.

But as it is now, i dont think there's an 'equivalent' board to the Greats. 

Maybe if they do Rocker-Camber v3. Base it off the Ripsaw profile.... extend the nose camber section all the way to the rear, while shifting the center rocker to the tail. Then add a bit of early rise at the nose for float. Boom. Rocker-Camber v3. Or Early Rise Rocker Camber.

Unfortunately, i'm already working in patenting it.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> If you're hitting pow about 40% you might want to consider a 2 board quiver? Buy the ripsaw and by year 3 you'll be hammering it, sell the proto and buy a pow friendly monster...alternatively disregard all of that and follow M2M's advice and buy the West which Linville Gorge on here swears is good in pow (despite it's ripsaw profile):thumbsup:


My Cobra was able to handle Crystal on the gondola side like a champ for high speeds while also floating like a dream in Baker powder FWIW.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I called lenny's, Christies, and Edgeworks, none of them had the Type Two or knew about it. I am looking to demo this deck, seems like what I have been looking for my entire life  Anyone know of a shop that has one of these I could demo in the Denver area?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> I called lenny's, Christies, and Edgeworks, none of them had the Type Two or knew about it. I am looking to demo this deck, seems like what I have been looking for my entire life  Anyone know of a shop that has one of these I could demo in the Denver area?


Thanks for your interest in our new board. i think alot of people have been looking for us to do a twin with this profile that is a little firmer than the Funslinger but a bit softer than the Ripsaw. I know a bunch of members here had asked for it.

I don't think you're going to find any shops that are going to demo this. We did a limited run and allocated a certain number for each shop. Going into our tradeshow season we didn't have enough time to make that many. So, most retailers will want to sell these and not demo them. I'm sure it's going to sell out. We only made 400 and that includes International. Christy Sports (I dropped off at their warehouse on Friday) and other shops should have on shelfs now, if you want to go and check it out.

We will be doing a massive nationwide Spring demo tour and we'll have plenty of Type Two's. Keep an eye on our event calander.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Only 3 sizes? No wides?*



The Chairman said:


> Thanks for your interest in our new board. i think alot of people have been looking for us to do a twin with this profile that is a little firmer than the Funslinger but a bit softer than the Ripsaw. I know a bunch of members here had asked for it.
> 
> I don't think you're going to find any shops that are going to demo this. We did a limited run and allocated a certain number for each shop. Going into our tradeshow season we didn't have enough time to make that many. So, most retailers will want to sell these and not demo them. I'm sure it's going to sell out. We only made 400 and that includes International. Christy Sports (I dropped off at their warehouse on Friday) and other shops should have on shelfs now, if you want to go and check it out.
> 
> We will be doing a massive nationwide Spring demo tour and we'll have plenty of Type Two's. Keep an eye on our event calander.


I bought a Funslinger this year. Maybe I drink the NS kool aid, but love the board. Funny thing though, the size seemed extra important. Ended up with a 157W, and would not want anything else. The other boards I ride, I can be kinda picky, but really not care that much one size or the other. I have ridden 155W , 158W and 160W in the Proto and I have a favorite, MAYBE. Is it the Ripsaw profile? But seemed to make a big difference, getting the board size just right on the Slinger. I would wait for a demo day if at all possible in case this board rides the same way. 

So thanks for the bunch of demo days at LUV, I guess. Maybe number one reason to buy NS, we can try the different stuff.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

jasonns said:


> $560 is kinda a fuck load of money


a note on this, and Never Summer.

I've been drinking the NS cool aid for 10 years. I'm 29 and been riding for ~15 years. My first NS System lasted me through 8 years of complete abuse on rails, rocks, tree runs, and it still ripped until the day I hung it up. My Proto is my all around board and is one of the best purchases I've ever made. I just bought an Evo 2 days ago, can't wait to take it out.

The things they do, like the carbonium top sheet, using rubber dampers in the tip, tail, and edge areas, the carbon strips crossed over, it all really does make a difference. It's high quality, durable stuff. I was on the lift with my buddy the other day. He looked at his 3 year old Ride Kink that he bought for $250, then looked at my 3 year old proto that I bought for $550. He said "Mine is done. It's delaminating, it's gashed to hell, I need a new board. And yours looks like you've barely even ridden it". We both have ~50 days on our boards and ride together. Now he, and our friend that was with us that day, are both looking at which NS they want to buy.

So is it worth it to buy the board that comes up on steep and cheap for... well, cheap. Or is it worth it to support my local economy, a company that does great R&D, and is hand built right down the street in Denver USA?

NS still gets my money every single time.

Just don't stop building the way you do, and keep trying new things.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

God, im getting a boner just looking, and reading about this deck, really considering just ponying up the $600 for it and being one of the first guys out there with it. Maybe could sell my SnowTrooper to offset the cost (but i would miss her so much). I guess if for some reason I don't like it it wouldn't be to hard to sell, since they are such limited quantity.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> I bought a Funslinger this year. Maybe I drink the NS kool aid, but love the board. Funny thing though, the size seemed extra important. Ended up with a 157W, and would not want anything else. The other boards I ride, I can be kinda picky, but really not care that much one size or the other. I have ridden 155W , 158W and 160W in the Proto and I have a favorite, MAYBE. Is it the Ripsaw profile? But seemed to make a big difference, getting the board size just right on the Slinger. I would wait for a demo day if at all possible in case this board rides the same way.
> 
> So thanks for the bunch of demo days at LUV, I guess. Maybe number one reason to buy NS, we can try the different stuff.


So glad to hear how much you like your 'Slinger" I'm sure the Ripsaw profile has alot to do with what you like about it. But, it's a combo of everything (flex, sidecut, asym etc.)

The Production Type Two will come in a full size run for the 16/17 season. The production sizes for the 16/17 season will be:
152
154
157
160
153X
155X
158X
161X
164X

We just didn't have time to do all the sizes for this early release. We will have most sizes at the Spring Demos though. And we'll be up at Loveland more than once (since it's one of our home resorts).

Hope you have a Happy Holiday and thanks for the support. Should be good again this weekend.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Chairman, you think 157 is good for 6" 175-180, I normally go 159, but I want this for playing around in park and butters, etc. Seems like 157 should be a good size for this stuff.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> Hey Chairman, you think 157 is good for 6" 175-180, I normally go 159, but I want this for playing around in park and butters, etc. Seems like 157 should be a good size for this stuff.


I think the 157 would be good for what you're looking for. The smaller length will be easier for you to throw around. I usually size down a bit with the Ripsaw profile compared to what I would typically ride in our Original Rocker Camber profile. It's a more aggressive profile and you get that power but retain the agility of the smaller size. Our team/media manager is about your size and he's been riding the 157 even in the backountry.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Chairman, I think with this camber profile 157 should be just fine for me as well, Fuck I really want this deck, maybe if I win my Fantasy Football final this week Ill pick it up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys only have a chance at 399 of those.










*Vince is the man, I got to borrow a couple older production boards bigger than what I usually ride for some snow days at Copper this week. I sure love that OG Proto CT, rode the 160 all weekend (been on 154s for the last 5 years or so, but I've grown out of most of my freestyle and just squish those things). 156-158 gonna be teh new sweetspot, Type2 157 hello.

If anyone ever has a chance to pick up one of those CT's in good condition don't hesitate, that board was tits right out of the gate. I'd still ride mine if it didn't have 3 cracked rails (over 200 days riding, I jib rocks sometimes).


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just a quick update. I was at the Christy Sports off of Wadsworth in Littleton? yesterday, and they had a 155, and a 157 Type Two on the floor. Pretty sweet boards. I'm sure they won't last long...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> If anyone ever has a chance to pick up one of those CT's in good condition don't hesitate, that board was tits right out of the gate. I'd still ride mine if it didn't have 3 cracked rails (over 200 days riding, I jib rocks sometimes).


Remind me again what's the difference between the old Proto CT and the current Proto HD?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Remind me again what's the difference between the old Proto CT and the current Proto HD?


If I tried to be specific, I'd probably mispeak, the only think I can say for sure was the "harmonic dampeners" added to reduce tip chatter, but I'm not sure if that was what changed it for me or not. The original just rode with more spice and character I couldn't find in the HD, although to be fair I should be on a bigger one of them. The CT was just a great board. Don't get me wrong its splitting hairs, I think the CT supported me being oversized for it a bit more? I'm not sure if it was the original intention but I think the overall public impression of the HD was that it was a little softer and more solidly a park board then an all mountain twin? Just throwing out stuff here.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> If I tried to be specific, I'd probably mispeak, the only think I can say for sure was the "harmonic dampeners" added to reduce tip chatter, but I'm not sure if that was what changed it for me or not. The original just rode with more spice and character I couldn't find in the HD, although to be fair I should be on a bigger one of them. The CT was just a great board. Don't get me wrong its splitting hairs, I think the CT supported me being oversized for it a bit more? I'm not sure if it was the original intention but I think the overall public impression of the HD was that it was a little softer and more solidly a park board then an all mountain twin? Just throwing out stuff here.


Interesting. Maybe the chairman can opine but I thought if they amped up the dampening a little it would have stiffened it overall?

Also I see the type two has the same flex as the current proto HD but NS are pitching it as stiffer than the West but less stiff than the Ripsaw, right? Which means the current Proto HD is stiffer than the West? Hmm. Maybe I'm wrong on that. Chairman?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Interesting. Maybe the chairman can opine but I thought if they amped up the dampening a little it would have stiffened it overall?
> 
> Also I see the type two has the same flex as the current proto HD but NS are pitching it as stiffer than the West but less stiff than the Ripsaw, right? Which means the current Proto HD is stiffer than the West? Hmm. Maybe I'm wrong on that. Chairman?


Yea I mispoke when I say its not as all mountainy, its just that it seemed to become a reall high end sort of park deck, not a urban rail killer as you will. Seemed to see it in the jump line a ton.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Also I see the type two has the same flex as the current proto HD but NS are pitching it as stiffer than the West but less stiff than the Ripsaw, right? Which means the current Proto HD is stiffer than the West? Hmm. Maybe I'm wrong on that. Chairman?


No, they are pitching the Type Two as stiffer than the *Funslinger* but less stiff than the Ripsaw, so similar to the West.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> No, they are pitching the Type Two as stiffer than the *Funslinger* but less stiff than the Ripsaw, so similar to the West.


On NS website it says Type Two is same flex as proto HD with the new extended camper profile as the RipSaw. So its gonna have more flex than the West imo...still trying to find one of these in store to give it a flex test. Im sure it will be around in ghe next week or so.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> On NS website it says Type Two is same flex as proto HD with the new extended camper profile as the RipSaw. So its gonna have more flex than the West imo...


Why? Both the Type Two and he West are at the same point of the flex range (between Funslinger and Ripsaw, like Proto) and have the same profile (Ripsaw rocker camber).
So why should the Type Two have more flex than the West?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> On NS website it says Type Two is same flex as proto HD with the new extended camper profile as the RipSaw. So its gonna have more flex than the West imo...still trying to find one of these in store to give it a flex test. Im sure it will be around in ghe next week or so.


Yup, so if Type Two = Proto HD in stiffness then does that mean Proto HD / Type Two is stiffer than the West? I'd like NS to bring back the numerical stiffness rating they used to have...would make things easier.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Yup, so if Type Two = Proto HD in stiffness then does that mean Proto HD / Type Two is stiffer than the West? I'd like NS to bring back the numerical stiffness rating they used to have...would make things easier.


Again, by all accounts the West is the same or stiffer than the Proto. Why do you keep suggesting the other way around?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you guys are splitting hairs here


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Yup, so if Type Two = Proto HD in stiffness then does that mean Proto HD / Type Two is stiffer than the West? I'd like NS to bring back the numerical stiffness rating they used to have...would make things easier.





SGboarder said:


> Again, by all accounts the West is the same or stiffer than the Proto. Why do you keep suggesting the other way around?


Eh? I'm asking a question on the proto's stiffness rating as to how it compares to the west. To which you answer "...the west is the same or stiffer than the Proto". Which tells me nothing.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> Yup, so if Type Two = Proto HD in stiffness then does that mean Proto HD / Type Two is stiffer than the West? I'd like NS to bring back the numerical stiffness rating they used to have...would make things easier.


West is definitely stiffer than the Proto.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hairy Christmas*



AmberLamps said:


> West is definitely stiffer than the Proto.


They really have similar flex. 

If the West feels stiffer it is likely from the Ripsaw camber.

Also the 2 shapes are radically different. The nose of the West feels softer than the proto while the tail stiffer (simply because of the physics of length/setback) , the boards over all are in the SAME stiffness category (in my experience, not some arbitrary flex #)

I only rebut you because someone reading your post may think the West is stiffer than it is.

I will admit you are right, but "definitely" is a bit misleading. I would say that the West is "definitely a hair stiffer" but has a similar flex to the Proto. The Proto HD feels softer than the CT did, I think the extended camber transition areas they added to eliminate contact point hangup and increase float, took a little aggression out of the boardflex vis a vis the camber at the tips losing bite, but it was a tradeoff for park performance and float, and the original was a board you needed to ride more on point (teh CT was not a beginner board, bad technique tended to put the user in scorpion). The HD is super forgiving.

edit. I suggested they stiffen up the West a hair after I rode it a bunch last year in pre-production, so if they did that, it changes the discussion by a hair. The board was damn perfect as is, and I mean just a HAIR stiffer, barely. I think the softer flex with Ripsaw camber actually aids in pow float though, whereas the Ripsaw deck just dives. (Rode a small Funslinger in quite a bit of pow last year)

If you guys are looking at website specs, I can't speak to them I never even look at that stuff, I have put a decent number of days on these decks though. (several hundred on Protos, about 50 between West and 'Slinger last year)

*I just spent the week on a 160 CT in fresh/refills conditions, such a great board it was to kick off the model line.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> edit. I suggested they stiffen up the West a hair after I rode it a bunch last year in pre-production, so if they did that, it changes the discussion by a hair. The board was damn perfect as is, and I mean just a HAIR stiffer, barely. I think the softer flex with Ripsaw camber actually aids in pow float though, whereas the Ripsaw deck just dives. (Rode a small Funslinger in quite a bit of pow last year)


I rode a West 59 a good bit last year, and bought a production one in the same size this year. If they've changed the flex at all, it's imperceptible to me. I also wish it was slightly stiffer, though it's as versatile a board as I've ridden as it is, and it's still the board I'm pulling out more times than not this season.


----------



## Gnukel (Dec 24, 2015)

chrisg19 said:


> Just a quick update. I was at the Christy Sports off of Wadsworth in Littleton? yesterday, and they had a 155, and a 157 Type Two on the floor. Pretty sweet boards. I'm sure they won't last long...



I picked up the 157 last week but went with a different NS board. Will be returning it later today if anyone is after a 157...


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Gnukel said:


> I picked up the 157 last week but went with a different NS board. Will be returning it later today if anyone is after a 157...



They let you return a board after riding it? If so where did you purchase it at? Also interested which NS you went with over the type two and why?


----------



## Gnukel (Dec 24, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> They let you return a board after riding it? If so where did you purchase it at? Also interested which NS you went with over the type two and why?


I never rode the one that I bought, never even mounted bindings. I rode a demo though. I ended up going with a West. I thought the flex was a bit much for what I was looking for with the Type Two. It was a little stiffer than my Burton Joystick, and I was after something stiffer. The West to me felt stiffer and a little more planted compared to the type two (On the website they say they are both "mid-flex"). I also never ride park, and rarely ride switch so the setback on the West means it will be that much better in powder. I didn't feel comfortable taking the Type Two on steeps, whereas I felt the West handled steeps better. Granted I didn't spend too much time on the TT, so maybe if I was on it for longer I would have felt more comfortable, IDK.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*just one question...*



Gnukel said:


> I never rode the one that I bought, never even mounted bindings. I rode a demo though. I ended up going with a West. I thought the flex was a bit much for what I was looking for with the Type Two. It was a little stiffer than my Burton Joystick, and I was after something stiffer. The West to me felt stiffer and a little more planted compared to the type two (On the website they say they are both "mid-flex"). I also never ride park, and rarely ride switch so the setback on the West means it will be that much better in powder. I didn't feel comfortable taking the Type Two on steeps, whereas I felt the West handled steeps better. Granted I didn't spend too much time on the TT, so maybe if I was on it for longer I would have felt more comfortable, IDK.


If you don't mind, I assume you demoed the 157 Type2?

Also what size West did you demo/buy?

How much do you weigh?

I'm working on some theories on how flex feels in different lengths and comparative weights.

To be clear, you felt the West was stiffer?

You didn't take the Type2 on the steeps cuz it felt more like a squirelly park board? 

What size boards have u previously ridden?

What is your experience level?

I started with 2 questions in my mind lol. Anyway I'm spending alot of time on these boards trying to render comparisons with words on the interwebz and appreciate any cross referencing.

The West is so fuckin fun, ur so stoked! To me Ripsaw camber + accessible flex = springloaded razorblades.


----------



## Gnukel (Dec 24, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> I started with 2 questions in my mind lol. Anyway I'm spending alot of time on these boards trying to render comparisons with words on the interwebz and appreciate any cross referencing.
> 
> The West is so fuckin fun, ur gonna be stoked! To me Ripsaw camber + accessible flex = springloaded razorblades.


I agree with that last statement for sure! I rode a ripsaw for a good amount and time and really like the board, except the really stiff flex. The West has edge hold and flex/pop like nothing else. I was popping off rollers like crazy, rather effortlessly too. 



If you don't mind, I assume you demoed the 157 Type2? Yes, it was a 157

Also what size West did you demo/buy? I demo'd several sizes, 156 and 157x. I bought a 157X, as my boots are size 12.

How much do you weigh? 160

I'm working on some theories on how flex feels in different lengths and comparative weights.

To be clear, you felt the West was stiffer? Yes, I felt the West was a little stiffer. I don't know if this if from the setback or what, but to me it felt stiffer.

You didn't take the Type2 on the steeps cuz it felt more like a squirelly park board? I wouldn't quite call it a squirelly park board, but to me it felt more park oriented. I've never ridden park before though so couldn't say for sure. The West gave me more confidence carving. Coming from a reverse camber board anything holds an edge better than it, but I felt more confident on the West.

What size boards have u previously ridden? I rode a Morrow Source 163 (Morrow Source Snowboard) for a season (When I was learning) and have been riding a 154 Burton Joystick for the past 2.5 seasons. 

What is your experience level? I would say intermediate to advanced. I ride blues, blacks, trees, and moguls occasionally. I like to ride with speed, and the fastest I've clocked myself is 46 MPH


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Just called my local dealer. They said not coming to canada this year


----------

